# 69 Research Motor



## College Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a motor that was donated to a University by GM back in 69 and I'm trying to determine what it's worth and exactly what it is. I've been told that it's a 69 GTO 400 CID.

It's got numbers on the block:
on the back near the bell housing; 9790071
on the front near the water pump: 0669948 with a double X under it.

This motor has a hydraulic dyno on it. I would say that it has never been used more that 5 or 10 hours a year, and it hasn't been used at all for the last 4 years. But it still runs smooth and sounds good.

Any help would be appreciated.

OK, finding out what it is was easy. It is a 1969 400 CID rated at 265 hp

Any idea what it's worth???


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

It is one of about 1200 motors that were for the low hp 2 barrel carb motors.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any pictures of the hydraulic dyno?


----------

